# Add expansion tank to my above-ground setup?



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

As much as I would love a true irrigation system, we probably won't be living in this house but a couple more years realistically. So I bought one of the Orbit B-Hyve wifi faucet timers a few weeks ago, and I really like it so far, but...

Every time it cuts on and off, it sounds like the world is coming to an end. I'm concerned with potential for plumbing malfunctions if I keep this up for too long. My dad had a pretty good theory that because my old setup had the timer at the actual sprinkler (I can't do this now because I'm using two sprinklers now), the hose was able to expand and absorb the shock when the water shut off. His idea was to add the smallest expansion tank I could find and hook it up between the faucet and timer.

I'm thinking about trying this one after I look and see how it actually connects and if it would even be possible. https://m.lowes.com/pd/Utilitech-2-Gallon-Expansion-Pressure-Tank/1038591

But before I do I just wanted to see if anyone else has run into this and had any other potential solutions.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

What if you just dug up a spot on your mainline before it enters your house and added a new faucet, and then hooked the wifi timer directly to that spot and then continued to run hose above ground to your locations as necessary?


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> What if you just dug up a spot on your mainline before it enters your house and added a new faucet, and then hooked the wifi timer directly to that spot and then continued to run hose above ground to your locations as necessary?


Wouldn't that cause the same shock to my plumbing? Currently I've got the timer hooked directly to the faucet and then a splitter to my sprinklers. If I understand what you're saying, I would basically have this exact same setup but it is would essentially be like just using a different faucet.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

ShaneNC said:


> Ecks from Tex said:
> 
> 
> > What if you just dug up a spot on your mainline before it enters your house and added a new faucet, and then hooked the wifi timer directly to that spot and then continued to run hose above ground to your locations as necessary?
> ...


The faucet the timer is on is likely at the end of your house's water lines, meaning the pressure builds up prior to the faucet and impacts appliances in the house.

If you really think it's a problem, the correct way to fix it is to install a pressure regulator valve on the house main.

But one way to fix might be to pull irrigation water off the main prior to the house, as it would in theory lessen the immediate impact of the pressure change on the house lateral lines going to appliances and fixtures because the pressure would have to distribute over the entire system instead of already being distributed at the point of shut-off

You should measure your house main pressure - or turn off all water and measure pressure at the hose spigot to see what is going on

Copper lines in the house make noise, so it could be that your pressure is fine and the lines are just noisy.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is an easier method to handle the water hammer from openning and closing of the valve.

Sioux Chief Mfg 660-H 3/4-Inch Female Swivel Hose Thread by 3/4-Inch Male Hose Thread Mini Rester https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H5MQNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.NrnBbKQ6JMNM


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

That looks a little more along the lines of what I think I'm searching for. I just didn't realize there was something so task-specific already out there. I may give one of those a try.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> This is an easier method to handle the water hammer from openning and closing of the valve.
> 
> Sioux Chief Mfg 660-H 3/4-Inch Female Swivel Hose Thread by 3/4-Inch Male Hose Thread Mini Rester https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000H5MQNM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_.NrnBbKQ6JMNM


That's a pretty cool solution. I used to use one of those faucet timers and the spring loaded valve snapped pretty hard when it closed.


----------



## ShaneNC (Jun 11, 2018)

Ware said:


> That's a pretty cool solution. I used to use one of those faucet timers and the spring loaded valve snapped pretty hard when it closed.


Yeah the cheap "egg timer" deal that I was using before directly at the sprinkler wasn't bad. But this one I have now sounds just plain violent. To the point that my wife and I both jump at the sound of it if we happen to be in the room where it is right outside the window.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The builder of my house included these into most of the important house connections. They include one for the washer connections (like the video below), dish washer and toilets.

https://youtu.be/bAPeqID4Iic?t=20s


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The Rachio controller has a water hammer feature that in my opinion should be on by default (I dont think it is). When it is switching zones, it turn two at once, to reduce the flow and the effect of water hammer (except the last zone).

This video is very informative and shows the effects of water hammer (300 psi surge). Since irrigation systems try to maximize the gpm, it is one of the most demanding water hammer effects your pipes could see.

https://youtu.be/xoLmVFAFjn4


----------

